# Program to start on Feb 2013



## MelbournePH (Nov 8, 2011)

I am from Philippines working on my student visa application. I have received my Confirmation of Enrollment second week of January but have to apply for deferment of my program from February 2012 to 2013 due to limited time to gather my documents for my visa application. I am not living with my husband for almost 10 years but not legally separated yet. I am currently in relationship with my Australian boyfriend who is sponsoring me to study in Melbourne. My agent advised me to include an affidavit signed by my husband and notarized that we are not living together and have intention of living separately from each other. My agent said it will raise questions from the Australian Embassy why my partner is sponsoring a married woman. My dilemma is i don't know how and where i can contact my ex-husband for him to sign this affidavit. Does anyone here have an idea what options do i have to attest that i don't live with my husband? My four independent children and my parents knew my partner. Can they sign on the affidavit? How soon can i lodge my application?

I hope to hear from anyone here to advise me as my partner is anxious to get me to Melbourne. Thank you.


----------

